# Can’t get my orange tree



## Huskybill (Dec 4, 2019)

Cant get my single orange tree to bear fruit for decades. It’s outside all summer and inside we’re its warm all winter?


----------



## Huskybill (Jan 17, 2020)

I guess I’ll ring it at the bottom so it dies and call it firewood.


----------



## Raintree (Jan 18, 2020)

Bored today so I'll take a stab at this one. Oranges need pollinators (bees), guessing your tree being in the Northeast isn't out side in March & April when in flower.


----------



## Huskybill (Jan 18, 2020)

Never had flowers yet? Do I need another orange tree?


----------



## Raintree (Jan 19, 2020)

It could be infertile, did you grow it from seed?
Not enough sunlight and too much watering also can be a hindrance.


----------



## Huskybill (Jan 19, 2020)

My son bought a orange tree seedling back from Florida. I think it’s a decade old now. It’s grown over 6’ tall now. No flowers yet. Well give it more sun. I’m going to buy a seedling to go with it.


----------



## Atean (Mar 23, 2020)

I've read that citrus trees need water and temps in the 40's during coldest winter months to flower in spring. I'm in zone 4 and can't grow citrus. In Maine we graft peach to prunus (meaning plum) rootstock to stretch our temperate zone a bit.


----------



## Huskybill (Mar 24, 2020)

We bring the tree inside every winter since it’s potted. I purchased another one to pollinate as I been told here I need two. It’s not here yet.
If these trees don’t cross pollinate there headed to the cord wood pile. They have one year left.


----------



## Atean (Mar 25, 2020)

Sounds to me like you'd better get that outdoors


----------



## andy at clover (Mar 28, 2020)

Try a meyer lemon, lime, or Calamondin.... something with small fruit.
They do better in a forced climate.
I tried oranges and they don’t really finish right even if you do get one to go.
The trees can grow large but they don’tvget into a groove flowering. 
Lemons and limes can produce.
My mom grows Calamondin for marmalade with really good success. (Seattle area)

Wintering indoors may be your issue.
Some trees trigger flowering from a cold shock.
With those, the auxins to trigger flowering won’t kick into gear without a Cold spell. (More than just one night)


----------



## Raintree (Mar 29, 2020)

How is a second tree going to help when the issue is no flowers?


----------



## sb47 (Mar 29, 2020)

Many fruit trees only put fruit on second year limbs. If you prune you have to leave some older limbs for them to bare fruit.


----------



## Atean (Mar 29, 2020)

Raintree said:


> How is a second tree going to help when the issue is no flowers?


Right there, another tree won't make it flower, but only could help to pollinate. My thought is that whats left of march temps will be almost 100% above freezing where I am, plus April could have a few below freezing nights, by May chance of freeze has passed with day temps nearing 60's so that's as close to a zone 8 or 9 winter as you can get in New England. A heated greenhouse is probably the only other way.


----------

